# Cleaning Fleece Liners... [question]



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

When you have a new hedgehog who is in the process of being litter trained, should you line the cage with something BESIDES fleece before he/she learns to use the litter box?

If so, then what do you suggest I line it with until then? 
And if it doesn't matter then... are the poop/pee stains easy to wash out or what?
I just don't want things to get TOO messy, you know?


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nope! Keep the fleece lining and if you can put the little poops in the litter box to encourage him/her to use the litter box! 

Both poop and pee are easy to wash out/clean. Just spot clean until she is fully using the litter box!
You should have a few liners on hand so you can switch them as they get dirty, (I switch mine every 4 days or less)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with Rebeccaeric18. I'd keep the lining down because there is a chance he will learn to use a litter pan and a chance that he won't. They are very easy to spot clean and change even if he never goes in a pan and is the best bedding option IMO


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There is no need to cover the fleece with anything. It'll get dirty. Most hedgies will not use a litter box... and still use liners.  You just spot clean and wash them when there are too many little poopy pawprints all over. :lol:


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

haha, okay. so, just keep a liner in it and pick up poop to put it in the litter box to teach him. and in a few days just switch out and wash the liner?
so, if he pees all over it, it doesn't matter? 

it's kind of gross to think he'd be walking all in his own pee.
hopefully he'll take on the litter box so it won't be too much of a mess.

thank you guys. all veryyy helpful. :]


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yup! Just keep using the liner. The pee will absorb through the liner
so she won't be walking on it


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

50% Vinegar/ 50% water works great for spot cleaning, it removes the odour too to encourage them not to pee in the same spot again.

This may sound kind of gross, but if the pee is fresh, wipe it up with a paper towel, then place the paper towel in the littler box. This is how I trained my hedgies to pee in the litter box.


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

SnufflePuff said:


> 50% Vinegar/ 50% water works great for spot cleaning, it removes the odour too to encourage them not to pee in the same spot again.
> 
> This may sound kind of gross, but if the pee is fresh, wipe it up with a paper towel, then place the paper towel in the littler box. This is how I trained my hedgies to pee in the litter box.


That's actually super helpful and I think exactly what I needed to hear [or read]. I was wondering what the "spot cleaning" part meant. I assumed it meant just picking up the poop and placing it in the litter box but I wasnt sure about the pee part. hahah. 
I'm definitely going to try that! I'm excited!... to clean poop and pee... :lol:


----------



## Emily (Feb 19, 2010)

Very helpful to me aswell.
I have just been picking up the poop for my little Sniffles and putting it into the box. >.<
Gah. I just HATE how he is always hiding. :'(
Hopefully this will get better. >.<


----------

